# Diy co2



## JonandJo (Nov 2, 2013)

Is it possible to buy a basic co2 starter set then get an adapter to connect a soda stream bottle.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

are you talking about something like this? or am i reading this wrong?kinda vague. i can not seem to get the link. you will have to go to ebay and enter the following.
pro diy co2 kit system with gauge needle check valve

or are you talking about the homebrew soda,carbonated bottles?


----------



## JonandJo (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/?gclid=CIf_-fmO57sCFYZa3godKH4Ahw
This was what I was looking at.


----------

